# Oil Extractor Vacuum Pump 2012 Holden Cruze Diesel DIY Oil Change



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have the same engine and wonder what advantage this has over the drain plug?


----------



## numbnuts (Sep 18, 2016)

Less mess, no need to get the car up on ramps, no crawling around underneath the car, less wear and tear on the drain plug and sump. I do an oil and filter change every six months regardless of kms. The car has only done 32,000km in 4 years.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

numbnuts said:


> Less mess, no need to get the car up on ramps, no crawling around underneath the car, less wear and tear on the drain plug and sump. I do an oil and filter change every six months regardless of kms. The car has only done 32,000km in 4 years.


Sounds good, my only concern would be if sludge would collect in the bottom of the sump.

I have 48,000km in 4 years 90% city driving.


----------



## numbnuts (Sep 18, 2016)

Aussie said:


> Sounds good, my only concern would be if sludge would collect in the bottom of the sump.


I don't think sludge would be an issue in my case as I am changing the oil so often. The oil doesn't get a chance to sludge up. Even with the pump I think I would take out the sump plug every 2 - 3 changes to drain it.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe there was one North American owner doing the Cruze Diesel topside. I think it may have been GotDiesel or something like that.

I don't know if the American 2.0 CTD is the same engine design as the Aussie builds. I use the topside on the 1.4L gasser, and it's really clean, and with full synthetic and a 5,000 mile change interval I'm sure there's no significant sludge in the pan.

Given the european roots of these cars I'm guessing you maybe able to do it. It seems like many of the european designed engines offer this design. 

Good luck..


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> I believe there was one North American owner doing the Cruze Diesel topside. I think it may have been GotDiesel or something like that.
> 
> I don't know if the American 2.0 CTD is the same engine design as the Aussie builds. I use the topside on the 1.4L gasser, and it's really clean, and with full synthetic and a 5,000 mile change interval I'm sure there's no significant sludge in the pan.
> 
> ...


The series II diesel in Australia is a completely different engine, chain driven cams for a starter.

View attachment 205833


----------



## numbnuts (Sep 18, 2016)

Aussie said:


> The series II diesel in Australia is a completely different engine, chain driven cams for a starter.


Yep the Series II Cruze Diesel uses a GM developed engine. Series I uses an Italian VM Motori engine. Not sure what Diesel engine is used in the US but I think it is the Motori as all the pics and videos I see show the oil filler on the right hand side of the engine. On the GM engine the oil filler is on the left hand side.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The current US diesel uses an engine designed by FIAT in Italy, as part of a joint venture with GM-USA, now dissolved.

It's not the same as the Korean-built Oz Series 1 diesel, wot I have got.

Can't recall at the moment where the new diesel for the US builds come from.


----------



## numbnuts (Sep 18, 2016)

grs1961 said:


> The current US diesel uses an engine designed by FIAT in Italy


OK.

This might help - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Cruze


----------

